# snakeheads in captivity



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

a good friend keeps snake heads and they are amazing...my question is an ethical one.. should he even have these fish? is it true that they are illegal? despite the reputation they are beautiful and a clear apex predator. i love to watch them but if you put your hand in the tank kiss it goodbye lol


----------



## Phatfish (Aug 30, 2009)

they are illegal unless you have a permit. I think we should be able to have one with a permit. Irresponsible people ruin it for everyone! Just as there are alcoholics with cars, or incompetent people with guns, It does not make it illegal to own these things. Exotic animals should not be outlawed but regulated so it doesn't get in the wrong hands.... although it is inevitable.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah illegal in the states unless you have permit. They have already been found in native waters, they are illegal because they pose a risk of becoming an invasive species.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Federal law bans possession of any snakehead especially in New York. Your friend will face stiffer penalties if caught.



> NEW YORK:
> 
> The following species are illegal to buy, sell, transport, or possess w/o a permit (issued for limited educational or scientific purposes):
> 
> ...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mikaila31 said:


> Yeah illegal in the states unless you have permit. They have already been found in native waters, they are illegal because they pose a risk of becoming an invasive species.


 For collection purposes, the permit cannot be issued. Even then, they would prefer the snakehead dead in your possession than live.


----------

